# Teaching in Canada



## Corrib2 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am looking to move to Canada with my partner. I am Head of a Science Department and was wondering what the process of emigrating is. How do I research job opportunities within the public or private sectors? 
Thank you


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi Corrib2, welcome to the forum,
I don't have any personal advice I can give you on teaching but here are a few links to other teaching queries that may hold some useful info for you. You can contact the posters or join in on those discussions too. If you want to find more teaching posts just enter 'teaching' etc in the search option on the top menu. 
Good luck with your research Louise

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ng-canada/7260-teaching-canada.html#post37170

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...2498-teaching-british-columbia.html#post72337

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...nada/4393-teaching-nova-scotia.html#post20553


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

Corrib2 said:


> I am looking to move to Canada with my partner. I am Head of a Science Department and was wondering what the process of emigrating is. How do I research job opportunities within the public or private sectors?
> Thank you


Teaching opportunities arise through the Board of Education of each city. There are Catholic and City boards, which run separately. First thing to do is find out whether your qualifications will be accepted in Canada though. Each province does its own teacher training and it isn't a given that what is accepted in one province will be accepted everywhere else. 

I emigrated with a PCGE and several years' experience teaching science but found myself having to go back to University to do another two years full time study to qualify. My son who is also a teacher now enquired last year and found that he would have to do the entire teacher degree in Canada to qualify to teach there - a four year course.


----------



## france_bound (Jan 2, 2009)

Corrib2 said:


> I am looking to move to Canada with my partner. I am Head of a Science Department and was wondering what the process of emigrating is. How do I research job opportunities within the public or private sectors?
> Thank you


Hello, 

If you are looking at Ontario as an option for teaching, try contacting the Ontario College of Teachers, who should be able to provide some helpful answers to your query concerning work as a teacher in Ontario. 

I did my university training in Ontario but completed my PGCE in Scotland and had no problems getting my qualifications recognized. I don't know how they look at people trained outside of the province, but I found the OCT helpful with the issues I had as someone trained abroad for their teaching certifcation. 

Good luck! 

D


----------

